#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Kopf-, Nacken-, Augenschmerzen, Benommenheit >

## Snorre79

Bei mir wurden bisher ein Zervikalsyndrom festgestellt. Außerdem eine Hypermobilität in den unteren Halswirbeln. Das eher unübliche dabei - wie ich finde - ist, dass die Schultern gar nicht besonders weh tun, auch der Nacken nicht immer, dafür sind eher Spannungskopfschmerzen, Augendruck, Benommenheit das vorherrschende Problem. 
Bei bisherigen Physiotherapien wurde vor allem der Nacken massiert, "getriggert", chiropraktisch mobilisiert bzw. der Atlas korrigiert. Leider nur mit mäßigen, kurzzeitigen Erfolg. 
Ich bin dann selber drauf gekommen, dass, wenn ich im linken, hinteren Schulterbereich (Übergang Nacken/Schulter/Schulterflügel) bestimmte Punkte selber mit der rechten Hand drücke, in diesem Zeitraum, der Druck in den Augen, Kopf stetig abnimmt bis er ganz weg ist. Die Augen werden direkt feuchter, nachdem sie sich sonst immer trocken anfühlen. Auch der Nacken lässt sich leichter drehen. Aber nur solange ich Druck auf diese Punkte ausübe. Danach nehmen die Beschwerden wieder ansteigend zu. 
Ich bin auch drauf gekommen, dass mir eine bestimmte Übung mit dem Theraband kurzzeitig gut tut. In stehender Position das Theraband mit leichter Spannung über den Kopf halten und dann nach hinten auseinander ziehen. 
Kann das Problem wirklich vom Schulterbereich hinten ausgehen bzw. in den Nacken/Kopf/die Augen ausstrahlen, obwohl mir die Schulter selber gar nicht wirklich viel weh tut oder bewegungseingeschränkt ist? Hochgezogen sind meine Schultern durch den Bürojob alle mal, würde ich sagen. 
Leider konnte mir noch Niemand wirklich weiterhelfen. Vielleicht Sie? 
Danke im Voraus für Ihre Antwort!

----------


## Flower87

Hallo Snorre!
Hast du es denn schon mal mit Muskelaufbau im Fitnessstudio probiert? Massieren und mobilisieren ist schön und gut, aber ohne gute und stabile Rückenmuskulatur werden sich deine Beschwerden wohl kaum bessern..
Das wär jetzt das, was mir mein Arzt geraten hat (Hab dieselben Probleme wie du)..
Liebe Grüße und alles Gute!

----------


## Snorre79

Ja, habe schon 4 Wochen an einer Schmerztherapie (vor allem mit Sport) mitgemacht. Danach waren die Beschwerden auch tatsächlich besser, aber nicht ganz weg. Leider habe ich dann den Fehler gemacht, gleich danach eine Atlas-Korrektur gemacht zu haben. Da waren einige Sitzungen nötig und wegen der Behandlungsschmerzen mit dem Altas-Gerät Sport eher unmöglich. 
Nachdem ein anderer Schmerztherapeut dann zu mir gemeint hat, ich sollte zuerst eine zeitlang eher nur Engpassdehnübungen machen, damit die verkürzte Muskulatur Reize bekommt, habe ich es mit dem Muskelaufbau gelassen, nur Nordic Walking, Wanderungen unternommen.
Jetzt mache ich selber seit kurzer Zeit (Muskelaufbau + Dehnen + Ausdauer). Leider noch ohne Erfolg.

----------


## Flower87

Machst du die Übungen mit professioneller Anweisung oder von dir aus? Ein guter Trainer ist nämlich wirklich Gold wert, genauso wie gute Geräte.. Und Muskelaufbau geht leider nicht von heut auf morgen (was mir auch viel lieber wäre^^), mit etwas Geduld und dem richtigen Training sollten sich die Beschwerden aber normalerweise schon bessern..
Und noch was: Knirschst du nachts mit den Zähnen? Kann auch zu Kopfschmerzen führen  :Zwinker:

----------


## Snorre79

Ich mache die Übungen so, wie ich sie bisher von den div. Therapeuten gezeigt bekommen habe und anhand von medizinischen Fachbüchern. 
Traurig finde ich es nur, dass ich selber drauf kommen mußte, dass (wahrscheinlich) die hintere, obere Schulter schuld am Ganzen ist, obwohl die selber fast gar nicht weh tut ;-) 
Nein, Zähneknirschen habe ich nicht. Hab aber schon in vielen Artikeln gelesen, dass ein verspanntes/ungleiches Kiefergelenk oft auch Ursache von Spannungskopf- und Wirbelschmerzen ist.
Ist das bei dir die Ursache?

----------


## Flower87

Also je nachdem bei welcher Krankenkasse du bist würd ich mich mal informieren, ob du nicht vllt. Gerätetraining bezuschusst/bezahlt bekommst.. Meine hat z.B. Fitnessstudio und Trainer bei sich mit drin und begleitet einen dann 6-12 Monate bei den Übungen.. Damit werd ich demnächst anfangen, wenn die Krankenkasse ihr okay gibt..
Und ich merk z.B. wirklich, dass Gerätetraining oder wie du auch schon sagtest z.B. Übungen mit dem Theraband wirklich gut sind und teilweise auch die Beschwerden kurzzeitig lindern.. aber je mehr Muskeln da sind desto weniger müssten die Schmerzen ja eigentlich werden  :Smiley:  Also nur so als Tipp eben..  :Smiley: 
Ich hab eine zu gerade Halswirbelsäule (also da, wo sie gebogen sein sollte steht sie wie ne Eins^^).. und ich knirsch auch manchmal, allerdings sehr selten.. Es kommt also eher von der HWS, strahlt bei mir aber leider auch in den rechten Arm aus..

----------


## Scoppy

Hallo,
was ist diagnostisch gemacht worden? Wurde nur die HWS untersucht oder auch die BWS?
Ich habe nämlich ein ähnliches Problem und es liest sich so, als würde bei Dir auch die BWS die Probleme auslösen.
Die HWS versucht, eine Fehlhaltung  auszugleichen ,(ganz gleich, wo sie sich befindet) dann kann es zu den Schmerzen und Verspannungen der HWS und der Kopfgelenke kommen. 
Vielleicht kann Dein Physiotherapeut die BWS behandeln . Er müsste doch merken, dass auch dort Verspannungen sind. 
Alles Gute
Scoppy

----------


## Amanda92

Hallo Snorre79,
mich würde auch interessieren was Diagnostisch schon gemacht worden ist? Vielleicht ein MRT? 
Wenn deine HWS "instabil" ist wäre ein Stabilisationstraining da ganz wichtig.
Und dann bleibt die Frage ob die Ursache nicht vielleicht sogar woanders liegt...
Was Scoppy geschrieben hat ist ganz richtig, die HWS kann im Moment auch versuchen eine Fehlhaltung etc. die von unten kommt auszugleichen. Oftmals kommen Beschwerden auch vom Übergang der BWS zur HWS. 
Wenn du wieder zur Physiotherapie gehst kann dein Therapeut ja vielleicht mal schauen wie verspannt du am Rücken bist, evtl. hast du dort auch Verklebungen die man dann schön lösen kann.  
Lieben Gruß 
Amanda

----------


## Snorre79

Ein Funktionsröntgen der HWS wurde gemacht. Darauf wurde eine Hypermobilität der unteren Halswirbeln (aber noch eher gering) diagnostiziert. Ein Röntgen der gesamten Wirbelsäule zeigt ein verkürztes rechtes Bein (fast 2 cm), dadurch auch ein schiefes Becken mit Coxathrose (die ich noch nicht spüre), und eine Skoliose im LWS-Bereich. Leider bekommt man von vielen Physiotherapeuten den falschen Tip, Einlagen zu verwenden. Dabei sind Beinverkürzungen meistens (zu 99 %) bedingt durch Muskelverkürzungen im Lenden-, Hüftbereich, und nicht angeborene Verkürzungen. Diese sollen ganz ganz selten vorkommen. So habe ich es zumindest in 2 Büchern gelesen.
Ein MRT der HWS war ohne Befund.
Die letzte Osteopathin meinte, dass viel Spannung im oberen Schulter-, Nacken-, Kiefer-, Kopfbereich vorliegt. Außerdem auch im Bereich der Leber viel Spannung. Bei HWS-Problemen soll man angeblich aufpassen. Zuviel "Kraft"-Training für die HWS bringt noch mehr Spannung. 
Zur BWS wurde nichts gesagt. Eure Theorie zur Kompensation der HWS aufgrund einer problematischen BWS klingt aber interessant.  
Kann ich selber irgendwie testen, ob die BWS ok ist?
Probleme beim Übergang zwischen BWS und HWS - da würde ungefähr mein Druckpunkt liegen, der Linderung bringt, wenn ich an die bestimmten Stellen drücke.
Mit Stabilisationsübungen für HWS meinst du was genau? Kopfdrehen mit leichtem Gewicht am Kopf z.B.? Oder welche Übungen schlägst du vor?
Am Rücken dürfte ich eigentlich nicht so verspannt sein, weil ich seit ca. 2 Monaten fast täglich Engpassdehnungen nach "Liebscher & Bracht" mache - falls ihr das kennt. 
Vielleicht habt ihr noch paar Tipps für mich?!  :Peinlichkeit:  Danke jedenfalls!

----------


## Scoppy

> Probleme beim Übergang zwischen BWS und HWS - da würde ungefähr mein  Druckpunkt liegen, der Linderung bringt, wenn ich an die bestimmten  Stellen drücke.

 Triggerpunktbehandlung wäre gut, aber ohne Physiotherapeuten würde ich nicht irgendetwas ausprobieren, denn es könnte falsch sein.
du warst doch bei einem Osteopathen. Der könnte Dir weiterhelfen und auch sagen, welche Übungen du gezielt machen kannst.

----------


## Snorre79

Triggerpunkt- und osteopathische behandlungen habe ich auch schon hinter mir. Leider ohne längeren Erfolg. Muss wohl noch weiter suchen und hoffen, dass mal ein Physiotherapeut dabei ist,, der gezielt mein Problem erkennt und die passende Lösung parat hat.
Toll wäre eine genaue Analyse des Körpers, mit der man dann genau sagen kann, welche Zonen gestärkt, und welche Zonen gedehnt werden müssen. Meistens ist es ja so, dass eine Seite zu schwach ist, und der Gegenspieler dazu dann verkürzt. So, dass dann Stärkung auf der einen Seite, und Dehnung auf der anderen Seite nötig ist. Wenn man dann alle Muskeldysbalancen ausgleicht, dürfte man normal keine Schmerzen mehr haben.
Aber leider scheint das schwer zu finden zu sein  :Peinlichkeit:

----------

